# GPU AIO in Fractal Arc XL einbauen



## micha30111 (29. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir diese Woche eine Inno3d 2080ti inklusive AIO Wakü zugelegt. Als Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Arc XL vorhanden. Wo würdet Ihr den Radiatior ( 240 mm ) verbauen. Vorne oder oben? Gibt´s dazu irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Danke im Voraus,

Micha


----------



## drgiga (29. März 2019)

Ich habe meine WaKü oben. Hier ist allerdings der Nachteil, dass ich die Gehäuseluft sozusagen als Kühlung für den Radiator nutze. Also ist die CPU-Temperatur höher, wobei das bei mir mit 40 Grad im Idle inordnung geht. Vorne kannst du die Luft natürlich von außen nach innen (geht oben theoretisch sicherlich auch) pusten. Dadurch ist die CPU kühler, aber die Warme luft kommt dann ins Gehäuse.  Eine Musterlösung gibt es da nicht. Und es wird hier auch jeder etwas anderes sagen, da hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie. Ich bin bei mir mit der Lösung oben zufrieden.


----------



## micha30111 (30. März 2019)

Danke schön, ich habe es jetzt genau so gemacht. Die CPU bleibt trotz allem recht kühl. Und so war der Einbau auch am einfachsten...,[emoji16] Vielen Dank noch mak. 

Gesendet von meinem HMA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

